# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اليسا*متعرفش ليه*2010

## العالي عالي

*اقدم اليكم 

 ++_ ملكة  الاحساس_++

 اليسا




 متعرفش ليه 
2010 


 من هنا 
*

----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكور عالي والله اليسا ونجوى ونوال روعة 

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكور عالي والله اليسا ونجوى ونوال روعة 

تحياتي

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورين على المشاركة

----------


## مسـ الختام ـك

اليسا أجمل أحساس بالكون

----------


## أبو بكر

مشكورين .. 
اليسا روعة ..

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووووووووووووووو عالي

----------


## دموع الورد

حلوه كثير هالغنيه


يسلموا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووو عالي كتير

----------

